# Tying off to your push pole?



## Kenmorris (Feb 25, 2018)

typically I use a rope


----------



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

I have been using this knot and it works very well.

https://www.saltwatersportsman.com/tie-off-to-push-pole-or-stakeout-pole


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

I either tie off with dock line or if calm I have one of the bendable cable ties that I wrap around the pole and twist to secure.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I just use some dock line I keep in the rear hatch.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Monkey fist is new cool thing to do. Vmarine sells them for like 28$ lol I guess it's kind of like riding around with a 300$ tiller extension or a 150$ push pole caddy or a 450$ cooler.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

Where does the monkey fist go?is it tied off on he platform like the wrope I use? 
If so seems like it would bounce around and drive me crazy


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I just have a heavy elastic cord that goes from the top corner to the corner of the step on the back of the platform. Then I just grab the cord and stretch it over the pole and wrap it once.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Been using a monkey's fist to tie off since day one. No need for a power pole and I roll my own because paying $28 for some string is a rookie move


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

bw510 said:


> Where does the monkey fist go?is it tied off on he platform like the wrope I use?
> If so seems like it would bounce around and drive me crazy


You just tie it off to the pole when you stake out


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

All I’ve used for years and years is a three to four foot tether (one on each side of my poling tower with a small loop in the end... In use wrap the tether one or two tomes around your pushpole the hang the small loop on one corner of your fork...


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Loop the foot like a dock cleat.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

The name monkey fist makes me feel dirty can we just call it a ball on a string?


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

texasag07 said:


> The name monkey fist makes me feel dirty can we just call it a ball on a string?


Same!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jred said:


> Monkey fist is new cool thing to do. Vmarine sells them for like 28$ lol I guess it's kind of like riding around with a 300$ tiller extension or a 150$ push pole caddy or a 450$ cooler.


Always someone hating on people that have things they want. It’s my money, I’ll spend it however I want and don’t really care what anyone thinks about it. If we were in it for economics I doubt any of us would be fishing for recreation. Carry on...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks guys...was thinking about punching a hole through an old raquetball and feeding a line through. But I think I'll go the short dock line route and cleat it off to the foot of the push pole. Keep it simple, stupid.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Always someone hating on people that have things they want. It’s my money, I’ll spend it however I want and don’t really care what anyone thinks about it. If we were in it for economics I doubt any of us would be fishing for recreation. Carry on...


I'm just jealous that I don't have the money to spend on those things


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I just have my blue rope and push my pole in at an angle then wrap the rope and loop it off
Whew that was hard


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jred said:


> I'm just jealous that I don't have the money to spend on those things


That read like it was directed at you but it was more of a general statement. I don’t have too much fancy stuff on my skiff either. I still have the old 5 spoke stainless wheel but it gets me to the fish!


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

Would be interested in seeing a pic of the monkey fist in use...not 100% clear based on the descriptions. Thx


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

kbanashek said:


> Would be interested in seeing a pic of the monkey fist in use...not 100% clear based on the descriptions. Thx


http://www.vmarineproducts.com/current-products/stakeout-rope-stakeout-cord


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> http://www.vmarineproducts.com/current-products/stakeout-rope-stakeout-cord


cool - thx for providing that.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I used to just tie a dock line around the push pole, but used the monkey fist the the first time a few months ago -- it's definitely not a requirement, but it does make the knot much simpler and easier to whip around the push pole really quickly. I'll be tying some up for my boat in the near future.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

How to tie your own.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Those who tie there own monkey fist, are y'all using a marble/ball as the center or not?


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

T Bone said:


> Those who tie there own monkey fist, are y'all using a marble/ball as the center or not?


I just stopped by the dollar store and got a bag of marbles. I think I'll use the shooter, hopefully it's not too big. I don't have any experience with rope work, though.


----------



## Colby0303 (Sep 7, 2016)

I actually made a bunch of monkey fists for my wedding 6 years ago as wedding favors and used dollar store bouncy balls instead of the traditional marble or ball bearing as I had to crank out 160. Have that hanging off the back of my skiff on a 3' piece of 550 PC and it works great.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I actually considered bouncy balls, but I didn't know if the PC would need to slide any on the surface in order to tighten up correctly. Good to know it works!


----------



## Colby0303 (Sep 7, 2016)

Once you start to tighten it up, it actually starts to dig into the ball and leaves "dust" from the ball on your pants or whatever else you are tying it over.


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

To stake out I use a rope on either side of the poling platform with an eye splice. I do use monkey fists on a length of 550 cord as a tiller arm tie, I use a ping pong ball as the center since I don’t need weight. I’ve tied them as dog toys with tennis ball centers too, or just a over hand knot core. Anything will work, but the core determines the knot size


----------



## Jason (Feb 9, 2016)

How do you tie off to the pole with the monkey fist?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Jason said:


> How do you tie off to the pole with the monkey fist?


Half hitch around the pole. The knot on the end keeps it from pulling through.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I am not fooling with any monkeys on my boat. I'll just loop my rope around my pole the put the loop over the foot .So far that works


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I don't tie off to the Stiffy Extreme push pole in Texas. It is windy here and if the bottom is sand too much effort to set pole. If the bottom is soft, I am using the fork to push. And higher break risk. If we need to eat lunch or stake out to fish (rare) I use a fiberglass stake out pole from the stern or bow.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> I don't tie off to the Stiffy Extreme push pole in Texas. It is windy here and if the bottom is sand too much effort to set pole. If the bottom is soft, I am using the fork to push. And higher break risk. If we need to eat lunch or stake out to fish (rare) I use a fiberglass stake out pole from the stern or bow.


I have a Stiffy Guide and same deal, never used it to stake out, I just have a short stake out pole in my Powerpole Micro and hit the button if I need to stop and help with a fish. Otherwise I’ll hold position with the push pole and my hands.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I keep a piece of 3/8" bungee cord hanging off the back of my poling platform with a loop in the end of it that is cut to the length of my engine cav plate so it can't get in the wheel.

I feel the shock cord softens the occasional jerks you might get from larger waves or wakes without pulling the pole loose or throwing you off balance. And because its relatively stiff its easier to pass through the push pole fork and loop over one prong. And the combination of stretch and texture makes a half hitch hold without coming loose. 

https://www.qualitynylonrope.com/3-...MIhNmvvdbh2gIVRdbACh33mA-EEAQYAiABEgI7r_D_BwE


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Draw back of monkey fisting is harder to unhitch and no way to adjust the length -it is what it is. I have been doing the old school clove hitch on a bight for decades now. I can secure it any length and position on the pole. And can literally unhitch in a fraction of a second. If the need arises.
OG Tip: I also rig a small rope with a loop on one end to go around my belt loop. And either a clove hitch or another larger loop to hold my pole while fishing from the platform. I tried all those other pole holders for staking or holding on person over the years. Hard plastic clips, rattle trap pole holders,ect.. And I find it hard to beat a good ole piece of rope.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

About 3-4’ of 3/8 bungee. Ties to the platform. Two wrap around pole and the stainless Carbiener type clip around the bungee. Let it drop and it comes right. Stow it by clipping it to a tab with 1 inch hole mounted on side of platform. You can also clip it to self while poling for quick access.


----------

